# NFL: Giants/Bears make NFL History; Game moving to primetime



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*Giants/Bears game moving to prime time*
Source: http://www.nbcsports.com/nfl/236742/detail.html



> The Chicago Bears and New York Giants, both emerging after early-season runs as legitimate NFC title contenders, will meet at night on Nov. 12 at Giants Stadium in the first-ever "flex" scheduling game in NFL history, the league announced Tuesday.
> 
> The matchup underscores the league's ability to do what has for years been routine in college football -- move the start times of key games to television prime time.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruesch37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *Giants/Bears game moving to prime time*
> Source: http://www.nbcsports.com/nfl/236742/detail.html


GO BEARS!!!


----------



## bslowey (Dec 27, 2005)

Da-Bears suck!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go G-Men!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

Da- Bears !!!!!!!! 

G.Men ( Garbage Men)


----------



## loudog2 (Jun 22, 2006)

Go bears!! I read that they are going to bump 2-3 more games. Definitely the Minnesota game is moved to sunday night. Also, they might bump the New England game too. And depending on the record some more at the end of the season. The network can move up to 6 games for one team.


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

On NFL Live tonight on ESPN they stated the Cowboys-Giants game set a record for most viewed show ever on "cable". It beat out the NAFTA debate between Gore and Perot for that distinction.

I thought that kind of odd.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am a Bears Fan..

But I really don't want them to bump THAT many games...

I can't go too many Sunday afternoons with out Da' Bears

And if they continue to do that... they will get the rest of the country AGAINST the Bears even more so.

There are other deserving teams of the primetime slot as well.


I know here in Chicago we give NY and East Coast teams a beating because they always see to have the Network broadcasts and evening broadcasts for Baseball and Basketball....

And seem to have more "visibility" on say ESPN and stuff like that.

So keep it fair... I understand that the Bears are hot right now and it will pull go raitings... but damm... you don't want to burn it out... Football is pretty damm popular and I am sure there are some other compelling games that the nation would like to watch.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So do you guys think we'll see a new version of the Super Bowl Shuffle this year? Do any of you remember that?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> So do you guys think we'll see a new version of the Super Bowl Shuffle this year? Do any of you remember that?


Most definenlty remember it... and you will probably NOT see a new official version of it.

There have been plenty of "YouTube" type versions though already.
Most of the sports radio stations here have already been stupidly doing it.

They are only 6-0.... that is not even half way throught he season yet.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am a Bears Fan..
> 
> But I really don't want them to bump THAT many games...
> 
> ...


_I think there is a two game limit per team, along with the other FOX/CBS protection rules. So, don't expect them to pull the Bears every week now:nono2: .

If they remain undefeated thru week 11, then they may pull the Week 12 Bears/Pats game.

After that, their schedule is weak._


----------



## rpl47 (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm a huge *GIANTS* fan. Season ticket holder....avid tailgater as well. I'm glad to see this game bumped up to prime time. Madden is right...there's something great about GIANTS vs. BEARS...it just sounds like football. Sorry Earl, but my prediction: GIANTS 23 BEARS 14


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Bears vs Giants, nice matchup. I applaud the descision of the NFL to implement the flex schedule. If you are fan of the NFL you got to love it. Its the equivelant of a 14 point turnarund IMO.  :up:


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Mustang Dave said:


> Bears vs Giants, nice matchup. I applaud the descision of the NFL to implement the flex schedule. If you are fan of the NFL you got to love it. Its the equivelant of a 14 point turnarund IMO.  :up:


Their lead-in show is decent, too. Less hype than MNF.

The announcers on NBC are good, too. Madden actually comments on the game.

I don't think Tony Kornheiser on ESPN even watches the game. He just acts like this is an extension of his opinion show Pardon the Interruption.

Can wait, hope both teams win out the next two weeks, so it will be 8-0 vs 6-2.

If not, it'll wind up being another "Bears don't play anybody good" story.

We're not ND! :lol:

BTW, I know the Giants are good


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Why buy ST if they can just pull all he good matchups to night games?


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

agreer said:


> Why buy ST if they can just pull all he good matchups to night games?


There are a number of reasons NOT to buy NFL ST. If you mostly watch your local team, are a casual fan, or are happy with the number of games on the networks and basic cable channels, then you should NOT buy it.

There are going to be five games per week NOT on NFL ST(1 on NFLN, 3 on FOX/CBS, 1 on NBC, 1 on ESPN) after Thanksgiving. That's a 1/3 of the schedule.

The number one reason I buy it is to watch Da Bears every week.

Number two: I want to choose what else I can watch.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jimbo09 said:


> The number one reason I buy it is to watch Da Bears every week.


While I agree with that statement.

The real #1 reason why ST is purchased...
So you can what your local team, when you are no longer in the local market.

Which would be the reason why I would purchase it, if I didn't live in the Chicago area.... but since I do... I find it really difficult to drop the $300 on it.

I just take the 4,5,6 games we get to see each week.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Another factor, when the network sometimes switches to a game they deem more exciting than the one you want to see, is pretty irritating to someone who is trying to follow a particular team. At least it irritates ME.


----------

